# Cedar Chest: Just in Time for Xmas



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

This cedar lined chest is just finished in time to be a Xmas gift for a very fine young Grandson. He will not appreciate the extent of work this project presented, but in time I know this will become an heirloom. For now it will likely store precious Lego and Car Characatures, and take a fierce amount of rough treatment from an 8 y/o.
I used a lot of reclaimed pine, fir, and spruce along with some left over red alder which I used to build the base. I incorperated an old used drawer from an old fir desk. The raised panels are pine. I had a 1" X 12" pine plank saved for more than 30 years. I finally put it to good use!! The finish is maple stain, clear coated with a tough plastic coat, sprayed on.
The hardware is an accumulated assortment. The lining of cedar was installed with some glue and brads, over strapping to level the interior surfaces. I made cedar plugs for over the handle bolts, installed with hot glue in case the nuts and bolts need to be adjusted at any future time. This project took most of my spare time over the past three months, and is the most complicated process this amateur has done to date. My only regret was not taking photos of the building process. Hope you enjoy seeing the final product. I will be happy to answer any and all questions if I can. I'm always ready to learn some new tricks too. So go ahead and tell me a thing or two!!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Reg, nice design and application of materials definitely a heirloom


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks great Reg!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure it will be put to good use, Reg.

Nice paneling.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice. A lot of work, but I bet you enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed. But I think it would be appreciated loads more by a grand-dau, rather than a grandson, especially with a cedar lining. He probably would be more thrilled by a pirate chest. My grandson is 4 now, and he'd have that thing almost totally destroyed in a week. A pirate chest tho, that he'd be thrilled with.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great job on the chest Reg!!! Something like this is sure to transition from one purpose to another as you grandson grows older. And you are absolutely right about him not so much appreciating it right now. Nor should he...but watch as time goes by he will. I built one for my grandson several years back. I built it with the intent of being "used". and He certainly has used it  The really cool thing is that last Christmas, family and friends were gathered at his house and someone commented on the chest. From across the room, he said "Yeah, my pappy made that for me"...

ahhhhhhhhhhh life is good


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job. Your Grandson will one day become very appreciative of this chest and in the meantime it provides a lot of room to store the toys.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice chest Reg, I would call it a 'Mule Chest' because of the small drawer, Mule Chests were commonly made with a drawer so that Mule Slippers could be kept in the drawer while the feet that fit into them were in bed, or in different shoes, me making some Mule Chests, well it is on my list. NGM


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thanks everyone, for your very kind comments. I've not heard of the term "Mule Chest" before, Neville. I am thinking there might be a great story behind that title!
I did think of making a "Pirate's Chest", but the grandson has just moved beyond pirates. I tried to make the chest a bit more masculin with cast iron handles and brass corner plates. I know the lock will get a work out, so I made it easy to access and replace. The hardest work to this project was all the slot cutting and the raised panels, and figuring how to do the joinery without compromising strength of construction. Keeping in mind I just had to have the raised panels.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bcfunburst said:


> I did think of making a "Pirate's Chest", but the grandson has just moved beyond pirates.


What's this? You trying to say "I'm" too old for a pirate's chest? Fie on you sir. :lol:

Well, there's a lot of work put into that. If he doesn't properly appreciate it, then threaten to take it back.

I've been doing a lot of searching lately, for ideas for a chest for my grand-dau. This has definitely been added to the list; gave me a whole new set of ideas on how to make one for her.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice chest, Reg. I need to make my grand young'ens each a chest, but I have been putting it off. I like the small lift out box at the left end of the chest. I had been thinking of making a similar box but couldn't figure out exactly how to do the handle for opening it. I see you just attached a small piece of contrasting wood. Very nice work. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice job. I really like the smaller box on the inside. Very well done...!



.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job looks great.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Reg,

I like this chest a lot - particularly the finish and the brass fittings. It looks solid enough as well to stand up to the rigours of a boisterous young boy.

Darryl


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

bcfunburst said:


> Thanks everyone, for your very kind comments. I've not heard of the term "Mule Chest" before, Neville. I am thinking there might be a great story behind that title!
> I did think of making a "Pirate's Chest", but the grandson has just moved beyond pirates. I tried to make the chest a bit more masculin with cast iron handles and brass corner plates. I know the lock will get a work out, so I made it easy to access and replace. The hardest work to this project was all the slot cutting and the raised panels, and figuring how to do the joinery without compromising strength of construction. Keeping in mind I just had to have the raised panels.


A Mule Chest from Illustrated Cabinetmaking, a book that is worth buying. Neville


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope I didn't burst your bubble, Theo!! This chest was supposed to be for the G-daughter but I was informed she already had one. I decided this could easily be made to look more masculin by simply changing hardware and finish with the added inner goodie box. I just glued a scrap of cedar to the poplar sliding lid, for a thumb pull, Malcolm. I did think of drilling a small hole for thumb pull, but little fingers are easily injured and holes let in dirt.
Thanks Neville. I really like that plan for a mule chest too. I might do another, just for myself & the wife.
Thanks again, everyone for all your great comments and ideas.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bcfunburst said:


> Hope I didn't burst your bubble, Theo!! This chest was supposed to be for the G-daughter but I was informed she already had one. I decided this could easily be made to look more masculin by simply changing hardware and finish with the added inner goodie box.


Nah, never worry about that, take a lot more than that to burst a bubble of mine. 
Excellent save, turning it to masculine.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

bcfunburst said:


> Hope I didn't burst your bubble, Theo!! This chest was supposed to be for the G-daughter but I was informed she already had one. I decided this could easily be made to look more masculin by simply changing hardware and finish with the added inner goodie box. I just glued a scrap of cedar to the poplar sliding lid, for a thumb pull, Malcolm. I did think of drilling a small hole for thumb pull, but little fingers are easily injured and holes let in dirt.
> Thanks Neville. I really like that plan for a mule chest too. I might do another, just for myself & the wife.
> Thanks again, everyone for all your great comments and ideas.


Buy the book "Illustrated Cabinetmaking" it has all the good pictures in it, so many styles of cabinets that anyone interested in the wood arts would enjoy reading it and it is also a fine reference book as well. I am happy to own it and I hope that they forgive me for posting an image from the book. Neville


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks again Neville! I will get that book!!


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

I think thats an excellent job Reg well done!!
I hate to question You but I must.Can the lock be opened from inside the chest?
If not,replace it at any cost,please.

Jim


----------



## Oliver24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks nice


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Great point!*



jamesamd said:


> I think thats an excellent job Reg well done!!
> I hate to question You but I must.Can the lock be opened from inside the chest?
> If not,replace it at any cost,please.
> 
> Jim


You are SOOO right! Never even dawned on me. I was caught up in the project. I will remove the lock for now, and try to find something more suitable.
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

The wood and the box look outstanding! The finish and design are very well executed.


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Reg,

Nice job on the chest, your grandson will probably cherish it when he gets older.

Chris H.


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

are your hinges those that are called torsion hinges from Rockler? If they are, were they hard to mount and how did you weigh your lid on the box to get the right size hinge? 
Thanks.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for your interest Jeanette. The hinges are from Rockler but just regular chest hinges which I had to bend to fit my application on one end of the hinge. There is a torsion stay-rod on the right end of the chest, inner. It locks in place in open position so no smashed fingers by accident. The chest is approx. 30" by 18" by 20" deep. All made of pine and aromatic cedar, so the weight was not a factor I felt needing special calculations. Torsion hinges ARE something I will keep in mind; great idea!! Thanks!


----------

